# Just joined :)



## TBaker58 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,  my name is Tim I'm 18 and I'm not a real big lifter but I want to start gaining some muscle and keeping there,  hope this fourm will help some


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TBaker58* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome! Lots of info on training surf and read and you will learn.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## adambomb (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome.  Lots to help you out here.


----------



## aaron2012 (Mar 1, 2012)

welcomes!


----------



## swollen (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome bro.!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Dath (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Glad to have you here bro. There's a lot of great information and experiences here.
Spend some time in the diet and training  forums bud there's a wealth of knowledge there


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## xpillz.com (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Kimi (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## birket (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 3, 2012)

welcome BRO


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

